# Clomid 50mg - D31 could there still be a BFP out there YAY!



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi 
Normal cycles are usually 28 days but so far Im on D31 with 2nd round of Clomid

I wondered if any ladies had had a BFP after D31

I ovulated on D15

Thanks


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

D33 and yesterday I got a faint line on 5 internet tests and a faint line today on a First Response 

I'll keep testing and hope it gets darker


I don't need to say that I'm an so so nervous now 

That's d33 when I'm usually 26/27
And 19dpo


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

D34 and another BFP line on the stick.......


----------



## aRainbow (Oct 24, 2013)

Big congratulations!! I think it's safe to say that you're pregnant! xxxxx


----------



## Bluebell84 (Jun 18, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!  

X


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sadly it was a chemical pregnancy that ended at 5+4


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear that hun. 
Lxx


----------

